# purple bishop jar



## diginit (Jun 23, 2004)

Dug this one up.Did sunlight do this? This is the deepest purple I've found so far. Any Info?


----------



## David E (Aug 16, 2004)

Depends on how much Magnese they used in the metal, picture can't say for sure but would be easier if looked at in person, but I would guess that it is "Sun Glass" what is the embosing on bottom, maybe can find a year for you.
 Dave

 Excuse me I guess the bottom would say Bishop's
 1890 to 1920 Los Angles. So it must be from 1890 to about 1915.
 Dave


----------



## Fruit Jars (Oct 24, 2004)

I have this same jar, but mine has not turned purple.  The base is marked "Bishop Company" and has a paper label on front "Bishop Company Los Angeles Cal" around the collar is another label reading "Preserved Strawberries".  So this was a preserve jar that I would guess dates around 1900-1910 and is machine made.  I collect jam jars with labels so picked this one up.


----------

